# Orchestral short in F major



## Crassus (Nov 4, 2013)

The same concept of the previous ones, this time in a major key.


__
https://soundcloud.com/neidhart%2Fghosts-from-the-past

Tell me what you think!

I'm yet to come up with a way to make them longer without banalizing the main theme and honestly it doesn't work very well with more than one.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Crassus said:


> I'*ve* yet to come up with a way to make them longer without banalizing the main theme and honestly it doesn't work very well with more than one.


When you don't want to utilize the main theme any more, that means it's time for a second one; one that is designed differently than the first (ie. new rhythms, new scoring approach, new melodic shaping, etc) and which also means a new accompaniment. To go to something new after your one & a half minute theme one is fine balance-wise. If you listen to a number of "Classicists" you'll notice that sometimes they move to a new theme within the first minute of the entire movement.


----------

